# Kaohsiung City. Taiwan (高雄市掠影)



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City. Taiwan (高雄市掠影)

photo by Wpop89




































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高美館區街景...















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.



































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.













































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄街景.... 






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄街景...
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄林蔭大道街景....



































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City





































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City












































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




































.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City





































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City



































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City






































.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City

























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City
















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City




























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung 




























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung




































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung












































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung

























































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung City















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

2008年高雄燈會隨拍...



















































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

2008年高雄燈會隨拍...




















































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.





















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.



































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.
































.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

捷運 中央公園站夜色...






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

海洋迎風號...











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung Subway

高捷 美麗島站 光之穹頂 







































































































































































































































































.


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

哈哈，高雄很棒！山东网友顶宝岛的城市~
只要来自台湾的元素，我本人都无条件支持！


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

chinatyphoon said:


> 哈哈，高雄很棒！山东网友顶宝岛的城市~
> 只要来自台湾的元素，我本人都无条件支持！


感謝您的支持~


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!! Never thought it was this beautiful.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous!!! Never thought it was this beautiful.


Thank you for your support!


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung 

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


[


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

_"photo by Wpop89"_

This is the only reference to photo credits I can find in this thread, so I will assume all the
photos are your own, and should be in Urban Showcase. If this is not the case, please edit in 
proper photo credits, THEN pm me and I will move it back. In the future every time you make an
entry of photographs in Cityscapes, you MUST post photo credits ( I thought this had been made clear in your other thread). Thank you


----------



## thyrdrail (Jul 25, 2004)

tx for the pics. nice apartments. this is my favorite. clean, simple and shiny with loads of glass.




Wpop89 said:


>


----------



## SineBuano (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't have the slightest idea how Kaohsiung city looks like. Not until now. The city is amazing. A really beautiful place.

Kaohsiung is a sister city of my city Cebu. The Kaohsiung government have donated several buses to our city which are appropriately named Kaohsiung Bus. And so the word Kaohsiung is already a household name in my place. Thanks for posting. I might visit the place someday together with my wife.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

SineBuano said:


> I don't have the slightest idea how Kaohsiung city looks like. Not until now. The city is amazing. A really beautiful place.
> 
> Kaohsiung is a sister city of my city Cebu. The Kaohsiung government have donated several buses to our city which are appropriately named Kaohsiung Bus. And so the word Kaohsiung is already a household name in my place. Thanks for posting. I might visit the place someday together with my wife.


Thank you for your support 

Welcome to Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Taller said:


> _"photo by Wpop89"_
> 
> This is the only reference to photo credits I can find in this thread, so I will assume all the
> photos are your own, and should be in Urban Showcase. If this is not the case, please edit in
> ...


Thank you 

These photos are all I photography ~


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung


----------



## MightyKC (Dec 20, 2004)

:eek2: Great pics, the city looks amazing, i love the modernity and density of your city. Greetings from Mexico :hi:


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

MightyKC said:


> :eek2: Great pics, the city looks amazing, i love the modernity and density of your city. Greetings from Mexico :hi:


Thank you for your support！


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung 高雄大立精品百貨公司


----------

